# Walter



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Looking pretty good my boy


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Looking wonderful.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

What a great headshot for a modeling shoot. I bet you are looking sexy down the catwalk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

snow0160 said:


> What a great headshot for a modeling shoot. I bet you are looking sexy down the catwalk.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


oooh funny


----------



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

twyla said:


> Looking pretty good my boy


Makes me wish I weren't allergic to cats. I wasn't as a child.


----------

